# Los 3000 de pinairun



## piraña utria

Hola Pin:

No me perdía por nada del mundo adelantarme a todos y felicitarte por esos 3000 aportes en español (debes estar cumpliéndolos en estos segundos), inglés, francés, italiano, latín, catalán, vasco, armenio, wayúu, y no sé cuántos cientos de idiomas más.

Difícil encontrar en este sitio persona más conocedora, amable y colaboradora en este cuento que tú.

Dios te tenga por estos lados mientra aprendemos siquiera a hablar en uno o dos de los idiomas que tú manejas.

Un abrazo desde Cartagena de Indias,


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, amiga Pinairun, por tus 3000 intervenciones!!, realmente me encanta tu manera de participar, siempre con la cantidad exacta y necesaria de palabras (tendría que aprender de ti, jajá). Creo que es muy valiosa tu "incorporación" a WR.
¡Por muchos miles de mensajes más!,
Inés.


----------



## Punky Zoé

*    Bravo Pinairun !* 
_(même si on ne te voit plus très souvent sur le FS...)_​


----------



## coquis14

Previo aviso...
*¡Felicidades!*
¿Qué puedo decir?
Su llegada al foro ha sido una bendición para todos nosotros y éste ha tendido a ganar más de lo que usted se imagina.Con admiración , y envidia , leo sus discusiones (gramticales) con Jellby y no pued*o* creer como una cabeza humana puede almacenar tantos datos.
Un Beso Grande


----------



## Pinairun

piraña utria said:


> Hola Pin:
> 
> No me perdía por nada del mundo adelantarme a todo el mundo y felicitarte por esos 3000 aportes en español (debes estar cumpliéndolos en estos segundos), inglés, francés, italiano, latín, catalán, vasco, armenio, wayúu, y no sé cuántos cientos de idiomas más.
> 
> Difícil encontrar en este sitio persona más conocedora, amable y colaboradora en este cuento que tú.
> 
> Dios te tenga por estos lados mientra aprendemos siquiera a hablar en uno o dos de los idiomas que tú manejas.
> 
> Un abrazo desde Cartagena de Indias,


 

Te has olvidado de la mímica, que es lo que mejor se me da. Lástima que aquí no se note.

Ahora en serio.
No domino ni mi propio idioma, el español, y sigo aprendiendo con y de todos vosotros.

Muchas gracias por la acogida en WR y por la felicitación.
Un abrazo desde España.


----------



## Pinairun

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Felicitaciones, amiga Pinairun, por tus 3000 intervenciones!!, realmente me encanta tu manera de participar, siempre con la cantidad exacta y necesaria de palabras (tendría que aprender de ti, jajá). Creo que es muy valiosa tu "incorporación" a WR.
> ¡Por muchos miles de mensajes más!,
> Inés.


 

Rayines, compañera.
Será un placer seguir compartiendo este espacio con vosotros.
Me encanta tu frescura y naturalidad, no cambies. Me gusta leerte así.

Muchas gracias por tu saludo.
Un abrazo desde España


----------



## Cintia&Martine

piraña utria said:


> Hola Pin:
> 
> No me perdía por nada del mundo adelantarme a todo el mundo y felicitarte por esos 3000 aportes en español (debes estar cumpliéndolos en estos segundos), inglés, francés, italiano, latín, catalán, vasco, armenio, wayúu, y no sé cuántos cientos de idiomas más.
> 
> Difícil encontrar en este sitio persona más conocedora, amable y colaboradora en este cuento que tú.
> 
> Dios te tenga por estos lados mientra aprendemos siquiera a hablar en uno o dos de los idiomas que tú manejas.
> 
> Un abrazo desde Cartagena de Indias,





Rayines said:


> ¡¡Felicitaciones, amiga Pinairun, por tus 3000 intervenciones!!, realmente me encanta tu manera de participar, siempre con la cantidad exacta y necesaria de palabras (tendría que aprender de ti, jajá). Creo que es muy valiosa tu "incorporación" a WR.
> ¡Por muchos miles de mensajes más!,
> Inés.





Punky Zoé said:


> *    Bravo Pinairun !*
> _(même si on ne te vois plus très souvent sur le FS...)_​





coquis14 said:


> Previo aviso...
> *¡Felicidades!*
> ¿Qué puedo decir?
> Su llegada al foro ha sido una bendición para todos nosotros y éste ha tendido a ganar más de lo que usted se imagina.Con admiración , y envidia , leo sus discusiones (gramticales) con Jellby y no puede creer como una cabeza humana puede almacenar tantos datos.
> Un Beso Grande


*¡TOTALMENTE 
DE 
ACUERDO!
*
(Ya sé soy un poco gandul )

..................
y
.................​ 
Un beso
Martine


----------



## Pinairun

Punky Zoé said:


> * Bravo Pinairun !*
> 
> _(même si on ne te vois plus très souvent sur le FS...)_​


 

Moi, mais si je n'ai pas du temps... 

Merci, Zoé. À bientôt!

Bisous


----------



## Pinairun

coquis14 said:


> Previo aviso...
> *¡Felicidades!*
> ¿Qué puedo decir?
> Su llegada al foro ha sido una bendición para todos nosotros y éste ha tendido a ganar más de lo que usted se imagina.Con admiración , y envidia , leo sus discusiones (gramticales) con Jellby y no puede creer como una cabeza humana puede almacenar tantos datos.
> Un Beso Grande


 
Que no es oro todo lo que reluce...
Con Jellby no hay discusión posible, solo se puede aprender de él. Tenlo en cuenta
Muchas gracias por tu felicitación. Estoy encantada de estar entre vosotros.
Un abrazo desde España


----------



## Paquita

coquis14 said:


> Su llegada al foro ha sido una bendición para todos nosotros


 
*En absoluto*, porque cuando llegó a VUESTRO foro se desentendió del Español/francés...

Así que Pina, no te felicito NADA, y espero que vuelvas entre nosotros y te felicitemos tus 4000 como es debido, es decir

Así
y
Así

Y me toque decirte todo el bien que de momento he dejado de pensar de ti y te espera en una caja fuerte. 
Paquita


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades Pinairun! Como ves, todos te aplaudimos y nos congratulamos de tenerte con nosotros. Y es que vales mucho y se nota que piensas así, muchos mensajes, 3000, lo demuestran aquí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

Cintia&Martine said:


> *¡TOTALMENTE *
> 
> *DE *
> *ACUERDO!*​
> 
> (Ya sé soy un poco gandul )​
> 
> 
> ..................
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> .................​
> 
> 
> 
> Un beso
> Martine


 
Te comprendo, te comprendo, Martine.
Muchísimas gracias, espero seguir teniendo motivos para recibir tus MP

Bisous


----------



## Pinairun

Paquit& said:


> *En absoluto*, porque cuando llegó a VUESTRO foro se desentendió del Español/francés...
> 
> Así que Pina, no te felicito NADA, y espero que vuelvas entre nosotros y te felicitemos tus 4000 como es debido, es decir
> 
> Así
> y
> Así
> 
> Y me toque decirte todo el bien que de momento he dejado de pensar de ti y te espera en una caja fuerte.
> Paquita


 
Mon Dieu! Quelle joie de te lire!
Il vaut bien la peine de rester avec vous et d'avoir tes cadeaux.
Je t'en remercie de tout mon cœur.
Merci à nouveau.
Bisous


----------



## Pinairun

Gévy said:


> ¡Felicidades Pinairun! Como ves, todos te aplaudimos y nos congratulamos de tenerte con nosotros. Y es que vales mucho y se nota que piensas así, muchos mensajes, 3000, lo demuestran aquí.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 

Muchísimas gracias, Gévy.
Creo que no andas nada descaminada, porque hasta me parezco a los de las postales. 

Un abrazo
C.


----------



## Namarne

* ¡¡¡ Felices 3.000 !!! 
*​
Muchísimas felicidades, Pina, y mis mejores deseos con todo el afecto. 
Jordi 

(Ehm, y viva el R.U. de I., rien qu'un petit peu...)


----------



## emm1366

Insisto de nuevo en que hay nombres por ahí que dan miedo y el tuyo sí que me asusta. ¿Cómo se puede tener tanta cultura? La envidia sí existe.

Saludos y mil felicidades.


----------



## silvia fernanda

♪♫♫♪Muchas felicidades pinairum♫♪♫♪♪

Saludos
Silvia


----------



## Pinairun

Namarne, gracias por todo. Creía que habían ganado la copa y solo era un partido. Ya ves mi afición hasta dónde llega... Muchas gracias de nuevo. Un abrazo

emm1366, muchas gracias por tu felicitación. ¿Cómo puedes asustarte de una aprendiz de mucho, maestra en nada?  Muchas gracias de nuevo. Un abrazo

Silvia Fernanda, muchas gracias por el detalle. Ha sonado muy lindo en mis oídos. Un beso

Y da mucho gusto compartir este espacio con tantos compañeros repartidos por lugares tan diferentes.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## mirx

Felicidades y gracias.

De las pocas por aquí que son realmente objetivas. 

Es de lo más didáctico que estés entre nosotros; me uno a los demás al decir que tu integración a WR ha sido muy bien venida y harto apreciada. Y qué bueno que esos 3000 posts no son solamente una muestra de cantidad sino de calidad; y no valen 3000, valen muchísimo más.

Un abrazo y muchas, muchas gracias.


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades...!!!


----------



## Tazzler

Gracias por todos tus aportes. Siempre eres útil para nosotros. Siempre esperamos ver tus aportes. Felicitaciones, y espero que sigas participando en los foros.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡¡Felicidades""". Siento el retraso, no tengo perdón, pero para compensar un poco traigo algo para celebrarlo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Pinairun

Mirx, gracias por esas palabras que me adulan, pero que te agradezco. Debes saber que te tengo en la misma estima. Confío en poder seguir aportando mi granito de arena. Gracias de nuevo y un abrazo.

Valdo, muchas gracias a ti por hacérmelas llegar. Un abrazo.

Tazzler, gracias, gracias a vosotros, por vuestra gratificante compañía y por el esfuerzo que hacéis por aprender nuestro idioma. Muchas gracias de nuevo. 

Antpax, muchísimas gracias, no te preocupes. ¿Cómo te las has arreglado para que llegaran fresquitas? Gracias, hasta pronto.

Gracias a todos por estar ahí.


----------



## Vampiro

Felicitaciones por tres mil aportes y por todos los que vendrán, que ojalá sean muchos.
Siempre es un gusto leerte, aunque a veces no estemos de acuerdo (eso hace entretenido el foro, ¿no?)
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Felicitaciones por tres mil aportes y por todos los que vendrán, que ojalá sean muchos.
> Siempre es un gusto leerte, aunque a veces no estemos de acuerdo (eso hace entretenido el foro, ¿no?)
> Un abrazo.
> _


 

Muchas gracias, Vampiro.
Lo mejor de no estar de acuerdo es que _casi_ siempre tienes razón.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## romarsan

Feliz postiversario Pinarium.

Siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Mangato

Muchísimas felicidades, y muchísimas gracias por esos aportes tan "técnicos" que día a día nos regalas. Nuestro manual de _*la gramática al día.*_

Un beso

Mangato


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

*Hiru mila! Zorionak!*   

¡Siempre es un placer leer tus contribuciones Pinairun!

Jurgi Urrutia


----------



## Pinairun

Romarsan, Mangato, Giorgio, gracias a los tres por vuestras palabras. Es una delicia compartir espacio con todos vosotros.
Gracias de nuevo.

Eskerrik asko, Jurgi, eta berdin.


----------



## bb008

*Felicidades Pina tus aportes son lo máximo, que sigan 3.000 más*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Agró

Acabo de enterarme, con retraso. Soy muy novato en esta historia y no estoy acostumbrado a ciertas cosas que parecen estar bien arraigadas en el foro, así que disculpa por el retraso y felicidades por un trabajo tan bueno. Sigue así.

_Zorionak!_

Luis


----------



## Pinairun

Muchas gracias, bb008, por tus palabras. Siempre leo con agrado tus comentarios en el foro, por tu simpatía. Un abrazo desde España.

Agró, paisano. No te preocupes, porque yo también estoy perdida. Te agradezco mucho la felicitación. Mila esker!


----------



## Nanon

Acabo de enterarme yo también, estuve fuera por un tiempo pero no quiero dejar pasar los 3111 de Pinairun. Me encantan tus aportes. ¡Un beso grande!


----------



## Pinairun

Muchas gracias, Nanon. Ha sido todo un detalle. 
Bisous


----------



## pejeman

Bravo por esa cumbre de los Pirineos. Rapidez (ya 3000) y precisión.


----------



## Pinairun

pejeman said:


> Bravo por esa cumbre de los Pirineos. Rapidez (ya 3000) y precisión.


 
Nací en las estribaciones occidentales de los Pirineos y tu felicitación me ha llegado al alma.

Muchas gracias, Pejeman.
Un abrazo


----------



## Mirlo

*Muchísimas felicidades Pinarium*
* y que sean muchos mas....*

*

*​


----------



## Pinairun

Muchas gracias, Mirlo.
Desde esas alturas (tus _ochomil_) has de tener unas vistas maravillosas.

Un abrazo.


----------



## swift

Felicidades, Pinairun, por tus 3000 mensajes.

También aprovecho la ocasión para decirte ...

Personalmente, disfruto leyendo tus comentarios, siempre oportunos y valiosos. ¡Qué bueno que estés entre nosotros!

Que estés bien,


J.


----------



## Probo

Ignosce mihi, quaeso: semper sero advenio. Te gratulor et me quoque, quia legere quod scribes possum. 

Llamándote como te llamas, me apetecía felicitarte en latín. Perdona el retraso. Un beso.


----------



## Camilo1964

Pinairum:

Es un privilegio el poder aprender de ti. Así que felicitaciones ¡y que sean muchos más!

Camilo


----------



## Pinairun

Swift:
Ha sido todo un detalle tu regalo. Te agradezco la sorpresa y que me hayas hecho reír. Muchas gracias de nuevo.
____

Probo:
Verbis gratias ago tibi. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu felicitación tan original, pero has acabado con las pocas neuronas que tenía disponibles. 
Un saludo 
____

Camilo1964:
Es una satisfacción compartir esta escuela -donde todos somos alumnos- con vosotros. Te agradezco de veras tus palabras, por inmerecidas.
Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo
____

Sinceramente, muchas gracias a todos. 
Seguramente yo pasaré por alto vuestros "cumples", porque soy un desastre para estas cosas, Os ruego que no me lo tengáis en cuenta.
Un abrazo


----------



## Kerena

Aunque un poquitín tarde, me uno a las felicitaciones de mis compañeros. Creo que es un deber agradecerte los valiosos aportes con los cuales aclaras a menudo nuestras dudas, de manera sobria y responsable, con la sencillez que te caracteriza, por lo que te has vuelto indispensable en nuestros foros.


----------



## Mirlo

Pinariun es un privilegio compartir ese foro contigo, me alegro mucho que hayas llegado a 3000 y espero que sean muchos más....
Muchos abrazos,
Mirlo


----------



## Pinairun

Mirlo said:


> Pinariun es un privilegio compartir ese foro contigo, me alegro mucho que hayas llegado a 3000 y espero que sean muchos más....
> Muchos abrazos,
> Mirlo


 

Kerena, Mirlo, muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras amables palabras.
Es un placer estar con todos vosotros.

Gracias de nuevo,
Un saludo


----------

